# Makita 6401 conversion for saw mill



## cheeves (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought a brand new, if you can believe it, Makita 6401 at HD rental dept. last fall for $150. The chain was on backwards so the clerk said it wouldn’t run right. I kid you not! I’d been going in there for 2yrs looking for a used one, thanks to the advice I received here. I want to put a Meteor P/C on it for milling my own lumber for a work shed. What set up should I use? Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks a great deal, Bob


----------



## PhilB (Jul 26, 2011)

Bailey's has an 84 cc big bore kit for 6401's. I used one. Works fine. You should open up the muffler too. Do a search for muffler mods. Also readjust of the carb.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 26, 2011)

cheeves said:


> I bought a brand new, if you can believe it, Makita 6401 at HD rental dept. last fall for $150. The chain was on backwards so the clerk said it wouldn’t run right.


Sorry to hear that you got ripped off, Cheeves. Those HD Makitas are highly over rated. Tell you what, I'll give you $175 for it.



> I want to put a Meteor P/C on it for milling my own lumber for a work shed.


I'm not fully up to speed on the Meteor top ends, but don't think they offer one for the Dolkita ? Your choice is between a Baileys or other Asian BB, or the OEM 79cc top end. I've got the Baileys BB, not thrilled with it, would go OEM if I had to do over.



> What set up should I use?


Mine is used with a granberg mini-mill. It's a bit small for an Alaskan mill, but it can be done with a modest bar length.


----------



## cheeves (Jul 26, 2011)

*Makita convversion*



PhilB said:


> Bailey's has an 84 cc big bore kit for 6401's. I used one. Works fine. You should open up the muffler too. Do a search for muffler mods. Also readjust of the carb.


 
PhilB: Thanks for answering my post. I've modded a few of my saws but have not had to deal with limiter caps. I am still not sure on how to change or eliminate these things. In my time we never had them. Just shake and bake saws. Could you set me straight on them? Also you've had good luck with the 84cc setup from Baileys, but I've read so much about the 79cc I'm a little confused. About the muffler modding: I've done some that most on this forum would probably consider mickey mouse, but they have helped. Especially to my 310 Stihl.

I've heard some pretty strong criticism about the 310 Stihl, but I started on the old blue Homelites and heavy non anti-vibe, no automatic oiler McCullochs. Compared to them the Stihls are a dream. 

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## cheeves (Jul 26, 2011)

How is a brand new Makita 6401 from HD rental center overrated? Last time I looked Amazon was selling them for $701. Anyway would you use the 79cc or 84cc p/c? The Meteor cylinders look exactly like my Efco. I do believe Baileys sells the Meteor p/c kits for 6401 Makitas. Baileys rebuilt my 55 Husky with a Mahle setup, and put their own p/c in my converted 262 Husky. Both are excellent. They even threw in a 3-shoe clutch for zip for the 262. The saw came out of a dumpster and is almost completely rebuilt. Other parts came from Scott at Chainsawr.com , an excellent guy to do business with.

I would like to use the same setup you have for milling lumber for this shed. Any info you could send me would be greatly appreciated as you’re the pro. 

Thanks for everything,
Bob


----------



## mtngun (Jul 26, 2011)

cheeves said:


> How is a brand new Makita 6401 from HD rental center overrated?


I was just kidding you. You made out like a bandit.



> Anyway would you use the 79cc or 84cc p/c?


As I said, I have a NWP 84cc, but would go with the 79cc OEM if I had to do over. Check with Edge and Engine for the best price.



> I do believe Baileys sells the Meteor p/c kits for 6401 Makitas.


 Here is what they offer for the Dolkita. Bailey's - Chainsaw Parts > Piston & Cylinder Assemblies > Pistons & Cylinders for Dolmar/Makita Chainsaws



> I would like to use the same setup you have for milling lumber for this shed.


I use a Granberg mini-mill to make beams and an Alaskan to make slabs.

It is slow, dirty work, and keeping the saws in good running order has been a challenge. However, I enjoy it.


----------



## PhilB (Jul 26, 2011)

Bob,



> PhilB: Thanks for answering my post. I've modded a few of my saws but have not had to deal with limiter caps. I am still not sure on how to change or eliminate these things.



The limiter cap can be pushed out of the cover. Remove the cover and push it out.

As far as what p/c to use, I would trust mntgun's recommendations. He has a lot more experience than I do.

Phil


----------



## cheeves (Jul 27, 2011)

mtngun said:


> I was just kidding you. You made out like a bandit.
> 
> As I said, I have a NWP 84cc, but would go with the 79cc OEM if I had to do over. Check with Edge and Engine for the best price.
> 
> ...


 
I really appreciate your help in this new endeavor. I must've forgotten how to take a joke! That was a good one!

I love cutting wood. Always have. On my father's birth certificate it asked for father's occupation. It says "Woodcutter." It must be in the genes. Anyway I'll look for Bailey's to have a sale on p/c kits for a 79cc. I've done a lot of business with them the last few years. Also, you use two portable saw mills to do your milling? Where's the best place to get them? I've seen them in Bailey's. Mtngun, you mention the problem of keeping the saws in good running order. I was thinking of possibly switching saws. A friend of mine has a 660 magnum and he'd like to get involved in this too. We'll see.

Have you heard of Startron for treating ethanol gas problems? Since I started using it, I haven't had any problems.

Thanks again. I went thru your part of the country in 1970. It's something to behold. 

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## cheeves (Jul 27, 2011)

*Limiter Cap*



PhilB said:


> Bob,
> 
> The limiter cap can be pushed out of the cover. Remove the cover and push it out.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Phil: Thanks for the information. I really appreciate your taking the time and interest. Just did it to my almost brand new 36 Husky that I got at a yard sale for $15. Did a little muffler mod to it and it improved the performance. Great little tree saw. Thanks again for the input! Take care. Bob


----------



## ancy (Jul 27, 2011)

I had a cap and a steel plug.


----------

